# US Open qualifying at Walton Heath



## Dando (Apr 20, 2017)

Just a quickie for those interested that this has been confirmed for Monday 29th May


----------



## gmhubble (Apr 20, 2017)

Bloody fantastic!! And it's bank holiday I think!!


----------



## Dando (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes it's a bank holiday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2017)

Been before and a very good day. Well worth a trip


----------



## gmhubble (Apr 20, 2017)

I guess it's not free? Any idea how to buy tickets?


----------



## Dando (Apr 20, 2017)

gmhubble said:



			I guess it's not free? Any idea how to buy tickets?
		
Click to expand...

It's free. Just turn and watch 36 holes of decent golf.
no ropes either so you can get up close to the players


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 20, 2017)

It's absolutely free. Just drive up and park.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 20, 2017)

On google maps you can follow a guy in a ferrari with a dog and a trolley in the front seat, all around the car park.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 20, 2017)

I wanted to go to this last year but couldnt make it,defo going to do it this time.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 20, 2017)

I went last year and saw some great golf from well known players, really close up. Take a look in the pro shop too as they had a very good sale on.


----------



## TomTom (Apr 20, 2017)

Can you play the other course as well?  Should do a deal to get some people up there.


----------



## Dando (Apr 20, 2017)

TomTom said:



			Can you play the other course as well?  Should do a deal to get some people up there.
		
Click to expand...

No they use both for qualifying


----------



## TomTom (Apr 20, 2017)

Dando said:



			No they use both for qualifying
		
Click to expand...

So what do you do - just go to watch golf?!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2017)

TomTom said:



			So what do you do - just go to watch golf?!
		
Click to expand...

It's called being a spectator- happens regualry with sport.


----------



## TomTom (Apr 20, 2017)

I thought they were trying to make golf more interesting these days - music, bars, decent food etc?  Not just golf surely?  Are there any decent players there?


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 20, 2017)

TomTom said:



			I thought they were trying to make golf more interesting these days - music, bars, decent food etc?  Not just golf surely?  Are there any decent players there?
		
Click to expand...

Are there any decent players there :rofl:
Click on "click here for 2016 draw sheet
http://www.waltonheath.com/tournaments/usopen.aspx
And you'll be able to see tour and major winners that compete in this qualy event.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 20, 2017)

TomTom said:



			I thought they were trying to make golf more interesting these days - music, bars, decent food etc?  Not just golf surely?  Are there any decent players there?
		
Click to expand...

no decent players at all.

Last year me and about ten others went a few holes with some bloke called Thomas Pieters. Never heard of him again.

In my experience, it's better to get there early, as the afternoon groupings are often missing guys who don't think that they're in the mix. 

IMHO it's the best golf spectating of the year.


----------



## TomTom (Apr 20, 2017)

Aren't they all at Wentworth the week before?


----------



## Dando (Apr 20, 2017)

Some are at wentworth but a lot go to Walton Heath if they haven't qualified 
I've followed olazabal, Harrington, Lowry so they do get some decent players turn up


----------



## TomTom (Apr 20, 2017)

Dando said:



			Some are at wentworth but a lot go to Walton Heath if they haven't qualified 
I've followed olazabal, Harrington, Lowry so they do get some decent players turn up
		
Click to expand...

Surel Wentworth is far better field? And also Status Quo!!!!


----------



## Dando (Apr 20, 2017)

TomTom said:



			Surel Wentworth is far better field? And also Status Quo!!!!
		
Click to expand...

It is but it's also packed, expensive and you can't get up close to the players and listen to their conversations with the caddie.


----------



## TomTom (Apr 20, 2017)

Dando said:



			It is but it's also packed, expensive and you can't get up close to the players and listen to their conversations with the caddie.
		
Click to expand...

You talking Pros or Quo?


----------



## Dasit (Apr 21, 2017)

Might go to this.

When you say follow players, are you walking along the fairway behind them etc?

Only ever been to PGA events which are all roped off


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Apr 21, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Might go to this.

When you say follow players, are you walking along the fairway behind them etc?

Only ever been to PGA events which are all roped off
		
Click to expand...

No ropes - you can walk the fairways but not talk to the players or caddies.

Good day really.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 21, 2017)

mikejohnchapman said:



			No ropes - you can walk the fairways but not talk to the players or caddies.

Good day really.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. I believe you need to treat them with the same respect as if it was roped off but you can certainly get very close to see, and hear, some of the world's best golfers in action.


----------



## gmhubble (Apr 21, 2017)

For those who have been - is it easy parking there?


----------



## TomTom (Apr 21, 2017)

gmhubble said:



			For those who have been - is it easy parking there?
		
Click to expand...

It's very near the m25


----------



## gmhubble (Apr 21, 2017)

Can you park at the course though?  Or very nearby?


----------



## pendodave (Apr 21, 2017)

Parking is easy. There's a big field which has an entrance just before the club. It's all signposted and marshalled. It backs onto the course, so you can dip in straight away or walk round to the starting holes (except the first two or three on the old course which are over the road).


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Apr 21, 2017)

gmhubble said:



			Can you park at the course though?  Or very nearby?
		
Click to expand...

You park on the club practice ground - well signed.

There are limited refreshment facilities there.


----------



## gmhubble (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks all - have booked my wife in for a massage and spa and am taking the two kids - fantastic!!!



mikejohnchapman said:



			You park on the club practice ground - well signed.

There are limited refreshment facilities there.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PCWOX (Apr 21, 2017)

TomTom said:



			You talking Pros or Quo?
		
Click to expand...

Can't work out if you are trolling or taking the piss!?


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 21, 2017)

He's definitely just trolling.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			He's definitely just trolling.
		
Click to expand...

Not for the first time


----------



## singledigitdreamer (Apr 25, 2017)

This sounds really good, shame it's so far away! Will definitely keep this in mind for next year. Very rare you get to watch top sports people for free


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm playing both courses there next week..... unfortunately not in the US Open qualifiers


----------



## Steve Bamford (Apr 25, 2017)

An absolute no brainer if you can get there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2017)

Steve Bamford said:



			An absolute no brainer if you can get there.
		
Click to expand...

Got a cunning plan to get there early, watch round one, some of round two and nip down the road to Kingswood to play a twilight mate with a mate who's a member which should let the traffic die away nicely


----------



## chris3081 (Apr 26, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got a cunning plan to get there early, watch round one, some of round two and nip down the road to Kingswood to play a twilight mate with a mate who's a member which should let the traffic die away nicely
		
Click to expand...

Played Kingswood for the first time last summer. Very good condition. Then when I played Hunstanton two weeks the pro asked me where Iâ€™m from. When I explained Surrey and it turned out he was a pro at Kingswood for many years


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 26, 2017)

chris3081 said:



			Played Kingswood for the first time last summer. Very good condition. Then when I played Hunstanton two weeks the pro asked me where Iâ€™m from. When I explained Surrey and it turned out he was a pro at Kingswood for many years
		
Click to expand...

I love it there. Always in good nick (apart from last time when they had treated the greens and they were a disgrace and had it not been a freebie I'd have been wanting a refund. They should have been on temps) Some really tough holes especially 14-16 across the top of the downs and into the wind. Very different to Surrey Downs which is 400 yards down the road and seems far more open (reminds me of the Oxfordshire)


----------



## Dando (May 27, 2017)

Draw sheet being released tomorrow morning on the Walton Heath website


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 27, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I love it there. Always in good nick (apart from last time when they had treated the greens and they were a disgrace and had it not been a freebie I'd have been wanting a refund. They should have been on temps) Some really tough holes *especially 14-16* across the top of the downs and into the wind. Very different to Surrey Downs which is 400 yards down the road and seems far more open (reminds me of the Oxfordshire)
		
Click to expand...

Played there last year and thought they were the weakness of the course as its basically the same exact drive 3 times in a row. Otherwise really impressed with the place


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 27, 2017)

Dando said:



			Draw sheet being released tomorrow morning on the Walton Heath website
		
Click to expand...

Whats the parking like?


----------



## Dando (May 27, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			Whats the parking like?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty decent


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 27, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			Whats the parking like?
		
Click to expand...

Terrible if a woman has done it ......


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 28, 2017)

So they have an actual parking lot there? Just asking because for the Open Championship qualifiers at Sunningdale you had to park on the road somewhere


----------



## Foxholer (May 28, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			Played there last year and *thought they were the weakness of the course as its basically the same exact drive 3 times in a row*. Otherwise really impressed with the place
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand this comment at all! 

For a start, those holes run in different directions, the fairway slopes are different and the bunker avoidance changes! If you mean that smashing a (straight or slightly drawn) Drive as far as you can gives you a huge benefit, then that's fine! But that's almost always the case anywhere!

Btw. Best Eagle (not on a Par 3) I've seen was on 14! 4 iron, 7 iron to gimmee length!


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 28, 2017)

Foxholer said:



			I don't understand this comment at all! 

For a start, those holes run in different directions, the fairway slopes are different and the bunker avoidance changes! If you mean that smashing a (straight or slightly drawn) Drive as far as you can gives you a huge benefit, then that's fine! But that's almost always the case anywhere!

Btw. Best Eagle (not on a Par 3) I've seen was on 14! 4 iron, 7 iron to gimmee length!
		
Click to expand...

They don't? They are straight along the boundary fence on the left, each with a drive where the tee is slightly offset to the left so you are hitting into the fairway which cambers back towards you. They also all three have a bunker on the left at 240. We must be thinking about different holes.


----------



## Foxholer (May 28, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			They don't? They are straight along the boundary fence on the left, each with a drive where the tee is slightly offset to the left so you are hitting into the fairway which cambers back towards you. They also all three have a bunker on the left at 240. *We must be thinking about different holes*.
		
Click to expand...

Ha! I thought this was about WH! Not Kingswood! Doh!


----------



## tigertot (May 28, 2017)

Fabulous Facility .Both courses are amazing. Make sure you check out the James Braid museum if you have any interest in golf traditions. This is a top quality track.Braid taught WG GRACE and Churchill at this venue. Kitchener's famous WW1 poster "your country needs you" was conceived on its fairways.There is a fantastic book about the course and its history called Heather and Heaven by Phil Pilley. Totally recommended.


----------



## Dando (May 28, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			So they have an actual parking lot there? Just asking because for the Open Championship qualifiers at Sunningdale you had to park on the road somewhere
		
Click to expand...

You park in a field/practice area threat leads to the 17th tee on the old course.
a good place to see lots of action is by the 1st green/2nd tee on the new course and 17grren on the old as there all pretty close together


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2017)

hope some of you were on the 2nd watching Beeeeef have his hole in one


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2017)

some pretty impressive scoring

http://www.usopen.com/qualifying/sectional/surrey.html#!&tab=results


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 29, 2017)

fundy said:



			some pretty impressive scoring

http://www.usopen.com/qualifying/sectional/surrey.html#!&tab=results

Click to expand...

My thinking exactly, I'm abroad at the minute did it dump it down overnight? How many places are there? I haven't seen any announcement re that but the number will have to be something a bit lower than the -5 or -6 it normally is.


----------



## Garush34 (May 29, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			My thinking exactly, I'm abroad at the minute did it dump it down overnight? How many places are there? I haven't seen any announcement re that but the number will have to be something a bit lower than the -5 or -6 it normally is.
		
Click to expand...

I seen last night on twitter it was between 9-11 places available, which currently sits at -7 getting in.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 29, 2017)

The link Fundy posted says 111 players playing for 15 spots


----------



## chrisd (May 29, 2017)

Just back from watching the first round. Some great golf out there today in warm weather with some very light showers around. The courses are in great nick but I guess I was surprised how many short putts I saw missed

Bumped into some forum guys Dando, Radbourne and TXL on my wanderings.


----------



## Dando (May 29, 2017)

Picked up beefs group in the morning and followed them for 10 or so holes then headed to the back of the first green on the new course and watched 2 eagle putts drop.
decided to then head to the 3rd tee on the old course and followed Scott hend and the Lucas something or other - mrs dando and myself doubled the gallery for that group but we got to chat with the players and also Hendys caddie who is a decent guy.
had a great day in decent weather


----------



## Dasit (May 29, 2017)

Great day. Thanks a lot for mentioning, it was a much better experience than Wentworth.

I followed Beef and Dredge for both rounds had a good chat with them both, was awesome to see them both qualify.

The 10 under par 62 from Dredge was the best golf I have ever seen!


----------



## merv79 (May 29, 2017)

fundy said:



			hope some of you were on the 2nd watching Beeeeef have his hole in one 

Click to expand...

Yeah I was behind the green when Beef did that, awesome stuff!!


----------



## mikejohnchapman (May 29, 2017)

Thank goodness the heavy rain kept away.

The scoring was tremendous compared with previous years - I guess the overnight rain made it a bit easier.

Not all great scoring however, I was marshalling a match in the morning where one of the pros was a couple over and he was almost hitting the ball on the run towards the end. Didn't play in the afternoon leaving his partner to go out with a marker.

The match I marshalled in the afternoon picked up on the 16th green and walked in. Never said a word to the marsalls or scorers just walked off the green and back to the clubhouse.

Not desperately impressed.


----------



## chrisd (May 30, 2017)

A mate who came with me wasn't terribly impressed either by the number of players  who didn't go out in the afternoon and left lone players, but I don't think golfers at that level are particularly interested in their fellow competitors and aren't going to walk 18 holes over 4 hours when they've got no chance just to keep someone else company


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 30, 2017)

chrisd said:



			A mate who came with me wasn't terribly impressed either by the number of players  who didn't go out in the afternoon and left lone players, but I don't think golfers at that level are particularly interested in their fellow competitors and aren't going to walk 18 holes over 4 hours when they've got no chance just to keep someone else company
		
Click to expand...

They've got to be in Sweden/Switzerland and want to be playing a practice round tomorrow and make some money, doesn't do them any good hanging about and maybe getting on the last flight out and wasting the practice day travelling.

That course in Sweden is in Malmo as well so not the greatest of connections


----------



## chrisd (May 30, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			They've got to be in Sweden/Switzerland and want to be playing a practice round tomorrow and make some money, doesn't do them any good hanging about and maybe getting on the last flight out and wasting the practice day travelling.

That course in Sweden is in Malmo as well so not the greatest of connections
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree. Let's hope they weren't flying BA!!


----------



## PCWOX (May 30, 2017)

I was there too.  Fantastic day.  Really love being able to walk up and down the fairways with the players etc.  Was having a good old chinwag with Colsaerts, Harrington and their caddies on a couple of holes


----------



## Canary_Yellow (May 30, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			They've got to be in Sweden/Switzerland and want to be playing a practice round tomorrow and make some money, doesn't do them any good hanging about and maybe getting on the last flight out and wasting the practice day travelling.

That course in Sweden is in Malmo as well so not the greatest of connections
		
Click to expand...

It's actually very easy to get to as Malmo is very close to Copenhagen. There are loads of flights to Copenhagen every day. I have a friend that lives in that part of Sweden and that's how he gets to the UK, train to Copenhagen and fly from there.


----------



## TXL (May 30, 2017)

chrisd said:



			A mate who came with me wasn't terribly impressed either by the number of players  who didn't go out in the afternoon and left lone players, but I don't think golfers at that level are particularly interested in their fellow competitors and aren't going to walk 18 holes over 4 hours when they've got no chance just to keep someone else company
		
Click to expand...

Depends on the player Chris. I ended up scoring for one of the last matches where it was obvious after 9 holes that Graham Storm was not going to qualify and Eddie Pepperell had a good chance, Graham stayed out playing so as not to disrupt the rhythm of play. Eddie did have a wobble on 17 but birdied 18 to qualify easily.


----------



## chrisd (May 30, 2017)

TXL said:



			Depends on the player Chris. I ended up scoring for one of the last matches where it was obvious after 9 holes that Graham Storm was not going to qualify and Eddie Pepperell had a good chance, Graham stayed out playing so as not to disrupt the rhythm of play. Eddie did have a wobble on 17 but birdied 18 to qualify easily.
		
Click to expand...

I certainly agree TXL. My mate felt that someone left on his own was going to have a round where he was going to lose the normal rhythm of a 2 or 3 ball and that would affect his chances and that good manners say that they shouldn't scratch


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 31, 2017)

Having spent all week at Wentworth working & watching the BMW PGA Championship I have to say US Open Qualifying at wonderful Walton Heath GC was the best experience I've had at any golf event here or abroad. 

It was my 1st time as it's been recommended by many friends over the years. No ropes, locals walking dogs catching up on the gossip with friends, kids with their parents or grand-parents, mild-mannered local Marshalls who instinctively knew where to draw the line or ask for a bit of Decorum when players where making shots all added up to fantastic day out watching top-class golf. Being able to see these great players grinding out scores with their exceptional talent & knowledge of their respective caddies just showed the difference between them & local PGA Pros. 

Hats off to those who qualified & personally I'm gutted for Colsaerts as he had it on a string all day but didn't sink the required putts when it mattered. Special praise to Beef Johnson & his playing partner Bradley Dredge. They had the largest gallery all day, with kids in awe of Beef. He signed hats, balls had a laugh with spectators & a chat in between shots whilst walking down the fairway. To qualify with all that going on takes an exceptional talent. So pleased for him & his caddie. 

It's in my diary for next year already...:thup:


----------



## merv79 (May 21, 2018)

I see that this has moved to Monday 4th June which is disappointing as its a working day and a day after the Italian Open, so surely it will impact the quality of the field.

I am currently working just up the road in Reigate so will try and get over for the afternoon or during a long lunch!


----------



## pendodave (May 21, 2018)

merv79 said:



			I see that this has moved to Monday 4th June which is disappointing as its a working day and a day after the Italian Open, so surely it will impact the quality of the field.

I am currently working just up the road in Reigate so will try and get over for the afternoon or during a long lunch!
		
Click to expand...

I saw this and wondered what was going on. The Monday after Wentworth is the perfect spot, making it as easy as possible for the players and punters alike. I wonder if the schedule was miscommunicated.


----------



## gmhubble (May 21, 2018)

Thank the Lord for this forum as I was all ready to go Monday for the day - would have turned up and felt a right muppet

Monday is a nightmare day for me workwise so unfortunately I wont be able to go now (and my son is also at school)

What a shame though


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 22, 2018)

I had a hotel booked months ago in Sunningdale on Sunday to stay over aftercBMW PGA Championship at Wentworth. Was at Walton Heath last Tuesday with GM & found out only then it had been re-scheduled & will no longer be played there after this year &#128577; Not a happy bunny... &#128527;



merv79 said:



			I see that this has moved to Monday 4th June which is disappointing as its a working day and a day after the Italian Open, so surely it will impact the quality of the field.

I am currently working just up the road in Reigate so will try and get over for the afternoon or during a long lunch!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## badger57 (May 22, 2018)

Where are they going to move the qualifying to ?


----------



## merv79 (Jun 4, 2018)

http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/season=2018/tournamentid=2018047/teetimes/index.html

Good field!


----------



## Garush34 (Jun 4, 2018)

Anybody know how many spots are available?


----------



## merv79 (Jun 4, 2018)

I think its normally around 8-10 spots?


----------



## User2021 (Jun 4, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			Anybody know how many spots are available?
		
Click to expand...

Last year was 10 I think, can go up and down slightly


----------



## Garush34 (Jun 4, 2018)

Cheers guys, if that's the case it looks like so far 4 under gets in a playoff. Still a long way to go tho for some.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 4, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			Cheers guys, if that's the case it looks like so far 4 under gets in a playoff. Still a long way to go tho for some.
		
Click to expand...

14 spaces and it's over 36 holes so a VERY long way to go.


----------



## MendieGK (Jun 4, 2018)

badger57 said:



			Where are they going to move the qualifying to ?
		
Click to expand...

not sure but the issue is that the players wont be here this time next year, as the PGA will be in September.


----------



## User2021 (Jun 4, 2018)

Is it not four rounds over two days?


----------



## MendieGK (Jun 4, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Is it not four rounds over two days?
		
Click to expand...

no 36 holes, top 14 qualify. people that dont have a good first round often dont even go out second round


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 4, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			...top 14 qualify...
		
Click to expand...

If that's the case, there's an interesting playoff coming up! 9 players hunting a single spot!

Oh and last weeks Italian Open winner (1m Euros payday!!) just sneaks in by right in 12/13th place!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 4, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			If that's the case, there's an interesting playoff coming up! 9 players hunting a single spot!

Oh and last weeks Italian Open winner (1m Euros payday!!) just sneaks in by right in 12/13th place!
		
Click to expand...

Wow. Some decent scoring. http://www.europeantour.com/europea...d=2018047/leaderboard/index.html#/leaderboard

I assume the play-off is still in progress as I can't see anything to say who has qualified


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wow. Some decent scoring. http://www.europeantour.com/europea...d=2018047/leaderboard/index.html#/leaderboard

I assume the play-off is still in progress as I can't see anything to say who has qualified
		
Click to expand...

Probably only just being organised - play only finished a short time ago.

Great to see an Am (and a Kiwi!) qualify!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 4, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			Probably only just being organised - play only finished a short time ago.

Great to see an Am (and a Kiwi!) qualify!
		
Click to expand...

I assumed so. Bit darker today so they need a shift on to make sure it gets sorted in the remaining light!


----------



## Wayman (Jun 4, 2018)

Local lad Callum tarren has got into a playoff. Fingers crossed for him


----------



## Garush34 (Jun 4, 2018)

Paul Waring makes it through the playoff, according to the European Tours twitter.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 4, 2018)

As the 1st round leader, he should have been a 'walk in the park' to qualify! But that's Golf!

Some seriously high pedigree/in form guys missed out -Wade Ormsby & Lee Slattery  (and Porridge of course!) for example!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jun 5, 2018)

Sam Horsfield, who is highly rated (Ian Poulter tweets about him a bit) must be spitting feathers.  In the lead at -9 with 5 holes left, then finishes bogey, bogey, double, bogey, par to miss automatic qualifying by 2 and the play off by 1.


----------



## itsamomentintime (Jun 5, 2018)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Sam Horsfield, who is highly rated (Ian Poulter tweets about him a bit) must be spitting feathers.  In the lead at -9 with 5 holes left, then finishes bogey, bogey, double, bogey, par to miss automatic qualifying by 2 and the play off by 1.
		
Click to expand...

+5 thru the last 5 holes


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jun 5, 2018)

Talented lad Sam. That's going to hurt for a little while.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 5, 2018)

Tom Lewis from our club has qualified, hes a nice lad and can play a bit,I hope he does well.  :thup:


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jun 6, 2018)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Tom Lewis from our club has qualified, hes a nice lad and can play a bit,I hope he does well.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Have noticed Tom appearing on a few leaderboards. Also tipped up this week by Steve Palmer in the Racing Post for this Shot Clock Masters in Austria at 90/1.


----------



## 94tegsi (Jun 6, 2018)

Steve Bamford said:



			Talented lad Sam. That's going to hurt for a little while.
		
Click to expand...

Every time I have watched him play on the ET he goes from the sublime to ridiculous. Seems extremely talented but is prone to a few brain farts. Once he gets that under control I can see him contending very regularly.


----------



## Dasit (Jun 7, 2018)

Anyone see the play off?

was it 9 men taking tee shots? Did they have 9 balls on the green at one point?


I canâ€™t even imagine it :rofl:


----------



## TXL (Jun 7, 2018)

Dasit said:



			Anyone see the play off?

was it 9 men taking tee shots? Did they have 9 balls on the green at one point?


I canâ€™t even imagine it :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Believe there were only 8 in the playoff.  Sent out as 2 x 4 balls. First group had to wait for the scores of the second group before play continued. 2 birdies, one bogie and rest par.

The 2 players that made birdie then played off for the one spot and the first alternate spot. I decided to leave at that point, having been there since 5am, but would imagine the 5 remaining then played for the second alternate spot.


----------

